# Am I ISTP or ISFP ?



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi, first i'm french then sorry if my english is bad.

I'm pretty sure that i'm an IS*P, I did 5-6 tests and they all classed me as ISTP which suit to me but i don't know if i'm really T or if i'm F.

To introduce me i would say that I like build and fix things and i'm naturally good with my hands. When an electronic object is not longer working, i instinctively open it and try to fix the problem, but when i don't have tools required for i get frustrated and break it.
I also think i'm an ISTP cause i'm unstable, unpredictable and the cliche "istp are psychopaths" perfectly suits to me (even my friends say that)

I like learn things but i hate theory, and when i study i learn only the essential.


But i think I could be an ISFP because when i was bored at school when i was younger i made some abstract art, but i made it only when i was bored. Also because i'm very generous with my friends, but only with my friends and when i'm in love with a girl, i don't act logically even if i think about how to act before and if i think she loves me(cause of her attitude with me), i will not surrender even if she reject me and act again even if i loose my pride. Sometimes i also think "shit, i would have to say/do that"
I hate being in love, that make me abusable and if i could, i would remove all feelings in me without any hesitation. I'm more motivated by achievement than recognition. Moreover, i can easily say "i like you" ivl contrarly to irl.


I'm not the kind to say "oh the poor" and be empathic(even if sometimes i think i can know how feel someone when i chat with him ivl) and i seek justice but sometimes i think "he made me pity", i will not help somebody if i dislike him so i'm not really fair, but i can help a stranger in the street without any problem.
My judgment is sometimes/often "i don't give a fuck" and I judge people on their act accorded to my principles and i think i wouldn't have the right to jugde somebody if i already did the same mistake as him.
I also read that ISFP like animals, in my case i like play with them but i don't feel anything when i see an animal being abused.

I use "i thinks that" rather than "i feel that" and I thinks that's all, also i didn't understand anything to definition of the 4 functions.

I'm also a procrastinator and by the way, anoyone know the personnality type of Kira Yoshikage ? Thanks you.


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

Somehow ISTP, but as the theory sais is up to you to figure it out. Being thinker doesn't mean you don't have feelings they just aren't the first thing you use when living your daily life.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

You sound very much ISTP.

Everyone becomes irrational when they're in love. 

ISTPs can be artistic too. If they choose to.


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

Are you sure ? When I was younger I couldn't say no to my friends.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you're a young ISTP that has issues with his inferior Fe.

Just remember, it's not "am I more logical or emotional?", it's, do I have Fi - Te or Ti - Fe.


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

When I read about functions i'm sure I have Ti-Fe. 

But when I think about how I take my decisions i see some F and that make me crazy.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Eikichi said:


> Are you sure ? When I was younger I couldn't say no to my friends.


Make sure you "reply with quote" if you're replying to someone in particular. 

Why do you think you use F in making decisions? Tell me about instances where you had to make decisions and what the final decision was and why.


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Make sure you "reply with quote" if you're replying to someone in particular.
> 
> Why do you think you use F in making decisions? Tell me about instances where you had to make decisions and what the final decision was and why.


Hum, nothing specific comes to my mind right now but when I said to my mother that i liked go to church or when I helped a friend even if I don't want it for example.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Eikichi said:


> Hum, nothing specific comes to my mind right now but when I said to my mother that i liked go to church or when I helped a friend even if I don't want it for example.


Sounds like you did or said those things out of obligation towards them. Doesn't mean you are a feeler though. ISTPs are known to be very loyal friends when someone is in need... and as far as family is concerned, I think we all kinda go out of our way if we have to for someone we love.


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Sounds like you did or said those things out of obligation towards them. Doesn't mean you are a feeler though. ISTPs are known to be very loyal friends when someone is in need... and as far as family is concerned, I think we all kinda go out of our way if we have to for someone we love.



Yeah, I'm very loyal then it's possible.

But I thought that's weird to be called "Thinking" and in the same time act like that.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Eikichi said:


> Yeah, I'm very loyal then it's possible.
> 
> But I thought that's weird to be called "Thinking" and in the same time act like that.


Thinkers are not usually in touch with their own feelings, but they will help others. Feelers have a easier time knowing how they feel. This is my opinion anyway, I could be wrong.


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Thinkers are not usually in touch with their own feelings, but they will help others. Feelers have a easier time knowing how they feel. This is my opinion anyway, I could be wrong.



I don't understand it very well either, the gap between feeling and thinking mustn't be so big.


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

MBTI a system that tries to put 6 billion inviduals to 16 boxes..


----------

